# Stacking? on Kaya K3 limbs



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi all I was shooting Kaya Tomcat limbs 28.5" @ 39lb with ACC arrows ( limbs are 68" 36lb & decided to get new limbs as soon I will be going up in poundage & bought Kaya K3 limbs ( same as Tomcats carbon / foam just renamed & graphics etc) 68" 42 lb , Riser Hoyt Eclipse. Today I set the limbs at same as Tomcats 39lb @28.5" for the ACC untill I get new arrows BUT didnt feel as smooth ? I cheked on scales etc by me & my 19 year old son same weight etc. Could it be because the Tomcats I got 2nd hand were worn in ? or some thing elese? thanks Ideas etc


----------



## DanaC (Mar 27, 2010)

Could be a slight change in geometry or lay-up.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

42# limbs won't feel same as 36# limbs even if you set them same at fingers.

That's why I shoot 36# and 38# limbs at my 32 5/8" draw wound down, rather than 40# limbs wound up to get ~49#.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Zal,

What about the 'feel/performance/etc' causes you to prefer the 38lb wound down, as opposed to the 40lb wound up?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Larry, I had the same question for Ann Hoyt back in late 2003 when I bought two pairs of original SKY limbs from her. I asked, is it better to get heavy limbs and keep the limb bolt wound out, or lighter limbs and wind them in. She told me that it's better to use heavier limbs wound out. So that's what I went with. Since then, I've had the chance to shoot dozens upon dozens of limbs on many different risers. For me at least (and I realize I don't have an "average" draw length, at all) my most accurate bows have always been heavier limbs wound out. YMMV though.

John


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks, John.


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> Larry, I had the same question for Ann Hoyt back in late 2003 when I bought two pairs of original SKY limbs from her. I asked, is it better to get heavy limbs and keep the limb bolt wound out, or lighter limbs and wind them in. She told me that it's better to use heavier limbs wound out. So that's what I went with. Since then, I've had the chance to shoot dozens upon dozens of limbs on many different risers. For me at least (and I realize I don't have an "average" draw length, at all) my most accurate bows have always been heavier limbs wound out. YMMV though.
> 
> John


Out of curiosity (not questioning the validity), do you have any thoughts as to why that might be?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

An archer really needs to consider their draw length and how the limbs react to being drawn that distance. The best place to be shooting is right before a set of limbs starts to stack. It's tough to know where that spot will be for a given set of limbs, and it will change depending on what riser those limbs are put on (length, deflex and limb pocket angle), what limb bolt setting, and what brace ht. they are shot at. The same limbs that work for me on my riser could be underperforming for an archer with a shorter draw, unless they put them on a shorter riser, or a riser with more agressive geometry. 

Lots to consider. I'm blessed to be able to shoot a lot of different bows, so I've learned a lot over the years. I realize the average archer out there doesn't have that luxury. Been there, done that. So, it's usually best to consult the manufacturer and go with their recommendations for limb and riser length, limb model, draw weight, etc. when setting up a bow. Usually, they will steer you in the right direction, so long as you can talk to someone who really knows the equipment. The biggest problem with the major manufacturers is that you never get to talk to that person. That's where dealing with someone like Border or SKY, or even PSE is an advantage. 

John


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi thanks all for the input


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Light limb wound in will make it stack sooner, I prefer a bit of stack so that's the way I like my limbs. Both ways have their pros and cons tho. I've shot most with samick risers and w&w limbs and limbs wound in work very well with them. Current hoyt/sky combo I shoot with I've tuned slightly differently, and this time its more wound out and I've found that to be pretty decent.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi I dont know where it was stacking or just felt diffrent as Tonight I shoot about 60 arrows practice & in the end felt a lot better maybe just not used to them


----------

